# New Stoeger M3000 POI Problem



## B Newman (Nov 13, 2018)

Recently purchased a new Stoeger M3000 and out of the box it repeatedly patterns low and to the left (about 4 inches low and 3 left at 20 yards). I put around 50 shells and patterned at 15 20 and 30 yards with various bird shot sizes and type with the modified choke that came with the firearm. I’ve stripped the gun cleaned and relubricated to get rid of the packing grease/gunk benelli and Stoeger are notorious for coating their new firearms in. Visually the gun looks great and is functioning flawlessly. Barrel does not seem to be obstructed or bent. Has anyone heard of a new gun out of the box with a funky POI or is this something that I should get checked out by a gunsmith or returned?? I have heard of benelli super black eagles consistently shooting low(Stoeger is pretty much a Walmart version of benelli with same internal parts and inertia build). I feel this will be a bigger issue if I choose to use this gun for turkey hunting in the future. Have yet to throw my Carlsons turkey choke on and give it a go.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

https://www.shotgunworld.com/bbs/viewtopic.php?t=247025


----------



## Bigeejakes (Nov 11, 2011)

How are you patterning for POI?

There's a chance that it can be caused, and fixed by how the gun fits.. When I have a gun that is shooting low, I would add height to the comb until the pattern is where I want it (I use a Beartooth comb kit for this). Left to right is based on cast. 

Too many people tend to blame the gun when it is often a gun fit issue.

Also, I think 4" is within tolerances of many manufacturers.



Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## mark.n.chip (Jun 16, 2007)

You definitely have a gun fit issue. There is no rear site on a shotgun, your mount is that site.
If you are mounting the gun the SAME every mount than you are further ahead than most. Now you will need to be fitted by someone and have the stock bent on your new gun,


----------



## Duckiller (Mar 26, 2010)

given the magnatude of your problem you could GENTLY SLIGHTLY bend the barrel. It is cheaper than have a custom stock made or reshaping the factory stock. Father had a Model 12, 16 ga that Montgomery Wards put a polychoke on. They really messed it up . Did not protect the barrel and it ended up with a whole bunch of pin prick bumps that the blueing wore off. Also after instation it shot low. Factory rep, may have been Winchester or Remington said bend barrel ever so slightly. If you do it gently and slowly you can make the barrell shoot where you look when you mount the gun. Start with a large padded log. remove bark and pad with something soft. Remove barrel from gun. You want to bend it ever so SLIGHTLY ahead of the fixture that holds the barrel to the magazine. Before you start on this project you may want to try many different Brands and loads to make sure that all shoot about the same. Find friend it the country that will let you shoot on his property and provide a log. Figure out where you want to bend the barrel . Put in on the log on the pad and apply a SMALL amount of pressure. Reassemble the gun and shoot it to see what you have accomplished. Repeat as necessary until you are happy with where the gun is shooting. An alternative to this would be to thin and lower the comb of the gun. You also want to do this very slowly since wood is difficult to put back on a stock. 4" low and 3" left is not a major change in the POI. Without being insulting I really questionhow you determined this. You are not shooting a rifle you are shooting a shotgun that throws a bunch of shot all over the plave. Another alternative would be to change you clothing so that it changes where the gun shoots when you mount it. Probably your biggest problem is that you have convinced yourself that yoour gun has a problem with POI. You have to do something to change your mind or you will never be happy with a perfectly good working gun. Best of luck . You may also want to ty changing choke tubes.


----------

